# Google Earth Image Saving



## Squawk (Jul 29, 2005)

Can anyone help me....please!

I have down loaded Google Earth. No problems there & just love it along with everyone else. BUT, when I save an image or try to email an image, when I open that image from the saved folder, all I get is a totally black square.

I've checked all the settings from the options menu, uninstalled and reinstalled, changed firewall settings, tried to email Google only to be told that they do not respond to individual queries blah, blah, blah....

All very frustrating to a 46 year old male, not to mention my 14 year old with lots of testosterone running through his body!!!!!!!!

Does anyone have any suggestions?, we'd really appreciate it.

Cheers.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Squawk said:


> Can anyone help me....please!
> 
> I have down loaded Google Earth. No problems there & just love it along with everyone else. BUT, when I save an image or try to email an image, when I open that image from the saved folder, all I get is a totally black square.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Welcome to the forums :

Try searching the Google Keyhole site here :

http://bbs.keyhole.com/


----------



## Deodar (Apr 3, 2005)

Sorry can't help.Microsoft are working on a variant,should be interesting.


----------

